# Stock Control Program



## AmirEdoir (22 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكوا
مهندسي الصناعية
كنت بأسأل عن برنامج إداري شوية أقدر عن طريقة أعرف ايه اللي في المخزن عندي من مواد و امتي ينقص و اطلب و اد ايه طلبت و فاضل اد ايه و يوصل وكدة يعني,

مع خالص شكري,,,

م/أمير.


----------



## مهندس عبدالهادي (24 يناير 2008)

برنامج اسمه Sap وهو من افضل البرامج في في ادارة المواد وادراة المخزون ولكنه مكلف و تستخدمه الشركات الضخمة 

واتمنى ان يكون لدى احد الاخوان لديه تفصيل اكثر


وشكرا 

م. عبدالهادي


----------



## محمد فوزى (7 فبراير 2008)

ما عدد الاصناف التى تتعامل عليها وما معدل الاستهلاك لكل صنف


----------

